# Zimbloth's Halloween Show Pic Story (56k? You're in Sasha Mitchell's Entourage.)



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, my good friend who's in charge of editing the HD video is taking his sweet time, so for now... a picstory thread will do.

1. " Devil's Champion " 's gear..... 







2. The back of my VHT & assorted gear...






3. Breakdown Buddy






4. Yes






5. 






6. Our drummer's Dan (aka H.P. Lovethrash) arm. Buddy had to write the directions to the gig on his arm. Long story.






7. My friend Leo and his spiffy HD video-camera






8. Buddy tuning up while the band before us played






9. Groupies checking out our new backdrop thingy






10. Leo, Buddy, HPL






11. Friend who just got out of jail stopping by the show 






12. Setting up...






13. Assorted riff-raff, er... friends of the band






*THE SHOW*


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

:zimloth: we need one


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn Halloween was a long time ago. Good pics though!


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 6, 2007)

gee, why the long face?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

FortePenance said:


> Damn Halloween was a long time ago. Good pics though!



Yeah I had planned on getting this up sooner but it was out of my control. My friends who took pics = lazy  



Jason said:


> :zimloth: we need one


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesnt your face get all sweaty in that thing? A long time ago I had to wear a chicken suit for work and the shit made my face break out.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Doesnt your face get all sweaty in that thing? A long time ago I had to wear a chicken suit for work and the shit made my face break out.



I think it was a one off thing for the halloween gig..


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Doesnt your face get all sweaty in that thing? A long time ago I had to wear a chicken suit for work and the shit made my face break out.



No it was comfortable, I just couldn't see a damn thing, that was the major hindrance.



Jason said:


> I think it was a one off thing for the halloween gig..



Yeah, exactly. Never again


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool picstory.  Interesting that only 2 of the band members were actually wearing anything special for Holloween.


----------



## Michael (Dec 6, 2007)

Heh, cool photos. I used to have one of those masks and it did indeed get hot.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Naren said:


> Cool picstory.  Interesting that only 2 of the band members were actually wearing anything special for Holloween.



Our singer had a fake handlebar mustache he was going to wear, but it wouldn't stick so he had to scrap it. Our drummer was wearing a wig.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

You look so fucking weird


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> You look so fucking weird



Good to know


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2007)

Your other guitar player also looks really serious, always wondered what he looked like because you talk about him all the time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Good to know



 That cracked me up, literally, for some reason.  Still laughing.


Cool shit, Nick-O-Rama. Thank rep, coming yo' way.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That cracked me up, literally, for some reason.  Still laughing.
> 
> 
> Cool shit, Nick-O-Rama. Thank rep, coming yo' way.



Kinda like politely saying "good to know" don't fuckign care go fuck off and fuck yourself


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Your other guitar player also looks really serious, always wondered what he looked like because you talk about him all the time.



He's a goof, he just LOOKS serious. I refer to him when the topic of a piece of gear he uses comes up, ie: "my bandmate uses a Mesa C90 cab and it rules".



Jason said:


> Kinda like politely saying "good to know" don't fuckign care go fuck off and fuck yourself



 

No comment...


----------



## Alpo (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesometastic!  We need video!!


----------



## hplovethrash (Dec 6, 2007)

Naren said:


> Cool picstory.  Interesting that only 2 of the band members were actually wearing anything special for Holloween.



i had a wig on for the first song, and then again for the last two. it kept getting caught on my sticks, so i had to take it off for most of the show or else i'd have to headbang fast enough for my head to keep time with whatever hand it was caught on. sounded fun, but i opted not to do that  

HPL

ps-i'm the drummer


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 6, 2007)

HP Lovethrash.  That's awesome (and Naren might appreciate that as well).

Welcome, and a  to your wicked name.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 6, 2007)

And still, the mysterious Zimbloth shall never reveal his vsage! Will he ever reveal his identity? Or will he forevermore live in the land between light and dark, flitting between the shadows and erdaciating crime with tr00 br00t4l riffage?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> And still, the mysterious Zimbloth shall never reveal his vsage! Will he ever reveal his identity? Or will he forevermore live in the land between light and dark, flitting between the shadows and erdaciating crime with tr00 br00t4l riffage?



Hahaha, I can always count on you for the grimmest responses this side of Mordland 

I showed up in one of Chris' picstories not too long ago.



The Dark Wolf said:


> HP Lovethrash.  That's awesome (and Naren might appreciate that as well).
> 
> Welcome, and a  to your wicked name.



I tell him all the time: best nickname ever  Makes me laugh constantly.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 6, 2007)

There's no mystery to Zimbloth.








There ya go!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Haha, Soda Popinski...


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2007)

You have a box on stage just for your left foot and footswitch?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 6, 2007)

darren said:


> You have a box on stage just for your left foot and footswitch?


You can take the man out of the foot on monitor, but you cannot take the foot on monitor out of the man,


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

darren said:


> You have a box on stage just for your left foot and footswitch?



Haha, yes. I take that everywhere just in case there's no monitors to lean on. When you're playing flying V type guitars, it really makes things easier. I could be fine without it, but again, much easier w/ it. The footswitch could have been on the floor, was just trying to make the most out of a cramped stage 



7 Dying Trees said:


> You can take the man out of the foot on monitor, but you cannot take the foot on monitor out of the man,



Absolutely, you know how it is


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> 9. Groupies checking out our new backdrop thingy



That blonde needs to wear that outfit all of the time. Short shorts + knee socks =


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Doesnt your face get all sweaty in that thing? A long time ago I had to wear a chicken suit for work and the shit made my face break out.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> He's a goof, he just LOOKS serious. I refer to him when the topic of a piece of gear he uses comes up, ie: "my bandmate uses a Mesa C90 cab and it rules".



I deem you false for not dragging him onto the site. 



> Haha, yes. I take that everywhere just in case there's no monitors to lean on. When you're playing flying V type guitars, it really makes things easier. I could be fine without it, but again, much easier w/ it. The footswitch could have been on the floor, was just trying to make the most out of a cramped stage


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> I deem you false for not dragging him onto the site.



He's been on the site for years, has some posts  He's more of a lurker though. His username here is Abaddon or something.


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2007)

"4. Yes."  

Awesome, dude. You need to tell me when you guys next play out (especially if that blonde chick will be there ).


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> "4. Yes."
> 
> Awesome, dude. You need to tell me when you guys next play out (especially if that blonde chick will be there ).



Will do  We currently are getting our badass new bass player acclimated with our set. Once he's up to speed we'll be booking a lot of shows  

Yeah she comes to all our shows, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 6, 2007)

hot groupies,
hotter VHT Pittbull


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

VicerExciser said:


> hot groupies,
> hotter VHT Pittbull



 KT88s > Girlies


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2007)

... and that's why i really don't like V-shaped guitars. If you have to sit weird or prop a foot up on something just to play it comfortably, it's fashion over function.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't need to prop it up, it just is more comfortable for some stuff. With Strat shapes, I absolutely must prop them up to play higher on the neck. They are completely uncomfortable to me.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> I don't need to prop it up, it just is more comfortable for some stuff. With Strat shapes, I absolutely must prop them up to play higher on the neck. They are completely uncomfortable to me.



Right, it's plenty of comfortable standing or sitting. It's just MORE comfortable doing in that way


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 6, 2007)

+1 on the blond, you look like you guys rocked it,can't wait for some video!!!!(side note if you can get the blond to wear some rollerskates,it would fulfill my rollergirl fantasy)


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 6, 2007)

Give the guy in the Iced Earth shirt a big hug for me for representin'.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, beeing dropped like that all night long, your jaw must have hurt. 


Cool pics


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> KT88s > Girlies



 I like guitars and amps and such but if it was that blond or a VHT. Well there are lots of amps out there.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Give the guy in the Iced Earth shirt a big hug for me for representin'.



That's our drummer.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn you and your VHTness. I'd let the blonde sit on my face


----------



## hplovethrash (Dec 6, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Give the guy in the Iced Earth shirt a big hug for me for representin'.



indeed, that was me. i'm hoping jon schaffer will see one of those pics and sponsor us or something 

 Burnt Offerings yeah


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a great time Nick!  I can't wait to see the video too!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 6, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Damn you and your VHTness. I'd let the blonde sit on my face



Subtlety is one of your strong points, isn't it?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> That blonde needs to wear that outfit all of the time. Short shorts + knee socks =


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool pics all in all. Covered all the bases: gear, chicks, good times.
that BR looks bigger than i thought it would be.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Cool pics all in all. Covered all the bases: gear, chicks, good times.
> that BR looks bigger than i thought it would be.



You mean my guitar? Funny, when I first got it, I was surprised at how relatively small it was, my KxK V7 was _much _bigger. It certainly has some size to it. I love it, plays and sounds go good, I've been almost moved to tears


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 7, 2007)

Man, maybe I'm retarded, but I'm still not entirely sure how one sits down with a V and have it actually play comfortably. That being said.... JESUS, would I kill for a custom V! 
Nice guitar, dude, looks killer!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Man, maybe I'm retarded, but I'm still not entirely sure how one sits down with a V and have it actually play comfortably. That being said.... JESUS, would I kill for a custom V!
> Nice guitar, dude, looks killer!



V's sitting down are the most comfortable guitars on Earth my friend. Reason being, they naturally sit up in the classical position, making playing absolutely effortless. They don't dig into your body at all, you just rest it on your right leg.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 7, 2007)

Does that apply to the ESP Alexi Laiho models as well? Haven't played any V's in about 5 years, except this Laiho model recently. The nice one, as well. Man. It was just really, really uncomfortable. I couldn't get it to feel right. My IQ *is *above 50, so it was fairly embarrassing that I couldn't get it into a decent position. Maybe I should go try it again, it's a good excuse!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Does that apply to the ESP Alexi Laiho models as well? Haven't played any V's in about 5 years, except this Laiho model recently. The nice one, as well. Man. It was just really, really uncomfortable. I couldn't get it to feel right. My IQ *is *above 50, so it was fairly embarrassing that I couldn't get it into a decent position. Maybe I should go try it again, it's a good excuse!



I haven't played the Alexi, but the Jackson Rhoads is a pure joy to play sitting down. It really shouldn't be a problem, just make sure you've got it in the right position and that your strap is set properly.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah. A strap. That probably would've helped  The advantage of a superstrat body, I guess.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2007)

i find V's to be horrible to play sitting down.

Iv played the ESP SV model many times which is actually just a better version of the Alexi ESP model. My friend owns one its a great guitar to play standing up but sitting down i cant deal with it. I never tried tightening the strap mind you.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picstory  



Nick said:


> i find V's to be horrible to play sitting down.


 
Me too


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> i find V's to be horrible to play sitting down.
> 
> Iv played the ESP SV model many times which is actually just a better version of the Alexi ESP model. My friend owns one its a great guitar to play standing up but sitting down i cant deal with it. I never tried tightening the strap mind you.



You guys have to be doing something terribly wrong for it to be uncomfortable sitting down. Again, it should naturally prop up to the classical position which makes playing effortless. The culprit probably is how the strap is setup and/or how you're holding it.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2007)

to be honest i dont like the classical possition compared to sitting one of my strat shaped guitars on my knee. The only guitar i have a problem with playing in that position is a les paul and thats because at 6'6 im too big for the cutaway to fit round my knee!!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, so be it. They're plenty comfortable to me - sitting or standing. Talk about off topic


----------



## noodles (Dec 7, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You mean my guitar? Funny, when I first got it, I was surprised at how relatively small it was, my KxK V7 was _much _bigger.



 

The angle of the V is wider, making it look larger than it really is. The KxK V7 I have is the exact same body as Nick's old one, and it is absolutely massive.

FWIW: Gallery

Go two thirds of the way down.


----------



## noodles (Dec 7, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> V's sitting down are the most comfortable guitars on Earth my friend. Reason being, they naturally sit up in the classical position, making playing absolutely effortless. They don't dig into your body at all, you just rest it on your right leg.



I'd like to qualify that by saying it forces you to sit properly. V's are NOT lounge around on the couch guitars. The wings get all kinds of in the way if you don't sit up.

Now, if you're sitting on an armless chair and recoridng, they stay put. No strap required, no shifting around. If you're slumped back on the couch in front of the TV, only a Strat shape will do.


----------



## noodles (Dec 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> to be honest i dont like the classical possition compared to sitting one of my strat shaped guitars on my knee. The only guitar i have a problem with playing in that position is a les paul and thats because at 6'6 im too big for the cutaway to fit round my knee!!



That is the problem. You MUST play a V in classical position. Strats suck in this position. Unfortunately, in non-classical position, you really can't comfortably pick or nail higher register notes.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2007)

to all of the above. 

Cool I didn't know my old guitar was up there, the neck on that thing was amazing.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 7, 2007)

noodles said:


> If you're slumped back on the couch in front of the TV, only a Strat shape will do.




 that's why i like 'em  , cause i'm lazy like that


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 8, 2007)

Totally


----------

